# New INFJ/INTP Girl



## 273242 (Jun 4, 2015)

I've been coming to PersonalityCafe for about a year now, but I just recently made a profile. I wonder why it took me so long.

Anyways, hello. You can call me Vox. I'm a girl, 16 years old and a senior in high school.
I'm a weird mix of INFJ/INTP that I'm still trying to figure out. INFJ by nature, INTP by influence throughout my life. There may be a debate that says "you can't be two types".

Well.
I'd beg to differ.

I'm interested in INTPs most of all, but I've always wanted to acquaint myself with ENTPs and possibly INTJs. I've never really understood sensory types.

:ball:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings [redacted] and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum [redacted]. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

This is a great place to learn more about yourself. Welcome to PerC!


----------



## Chemical Teddy (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm a bit curious now. How would your cognitive function stack even look like in terms of development?
An INTP/INFJ hybrid seem very unlikely or almost downright impossible.

INTP: Ti,Ne,Si,Fe INFJ: Ni,Fe,Ti,Se

When I look at these two cognitive function stacks I have trouble imagining how a hybrid would look like considering that the same cognitive functions in both types have drastically different positions.
You being an INFJ with a well developed Ti function is a far more plausible scenario.

I suggest you learn more about cognitive functions and do the cognitive function test if you haven't already.
I wasn't satisfied with a flimsy answer so it took me a few weeks before I felt comfortable with declaring my type.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Howlermew (Jun 10, 2015)

Welcome. It's interesting that you chose two types. Why not have two types? Perhaps it has to do with mood changes. Or you have a dominant function and another dominant function. You seem a good addition to the forum.


----------



## 273242 (Jun 4, 2015)

Chemical Teddy said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm a bit curious now. How would your cognitive function stack even look like in terms of development?
> An INTP/INFJ hybrid seem very unlikely or almost downright impossible.
> ...


I understand what you mean, you made some very great points, and I agree with them. I have Borderline Personality Disorder so that could explain it. I basically toggle between INFJ/INTP, as perplexing as that sounds. 

I am rather educated in cognitive functions, and mine are quite strange. My personal functions stack like: Ni, Ti, Fe, Se. But my Si is extremely developed, equally with my Se. It is very confusing, even to myself, but I do understand how it applies to my type.

It's rather amusing.

Thank you!


----------



## 273242 (Jun 4, 2015)

Howlermew said:


> Welcome. It's interesting that you chose two types. Why not have two types? Perhaps it has to do with mood changes. Or you have a dominant function and another dominant function. You seem a good addition to the forum.


I do have Borderline Personality Disorder, so this could be the reason why. The way I see it is that I "toggle" between INFJ/INTP. It's quite a trip. But a very, very interesting one.

Thank you!


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Ha, I've never met someone else who sees themselves that way. Cool.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome!

I suggest you take a cognitive functions test, and go by your stack than type. Type results can often be very confusing, and they keep fluctuating for some people. Not worth the trouble if you ask me.


----------



## Sonderous (May 29, 2015)

Welcome @[redacted] ! It's nice to meet you  I'm also an INFJ (and I also relate to INTPs/INTJs pretty well). I hope we can be good friends


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

welcome! ENFP Here whoot  but really thats quite a difference i hope you can narrow it down  like some other people recommended try breaking yourself down to cognitive functions and build up it might eliminate one of them  good luck! @[redacted]

edit:whoops just read you're acquainted with cognitive functions my bad


----------



## Synodic (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome to the fourm! 

I'm a clear Ni-Fe-Te cognitive function wise but have almost as highly developed Fi and Ne matching the INFP result most non-cognitive function emphasizing type indicators give me. I'm honestly not sure if it's abnormal for someone's strongest functions to have almost as strong i/e counterpart functions (wondering if I can usurp your thread a little and ask people to answer this for me because all the research material I can find is too complicated and alien to sort through for specific information). Making things weird enough to make me think you might be interested in this, I also have/had Borderline tendencies which _is _weird but could easily be a coincidence.

By the way the socionics code signifying Ni-Fe-Te-Si stack is IEI, not EII as you've listed in your profile. Not that there's anything wrong with that I mean the way "INFj" (socionic - emphasis on lower case J) is equivalent to "INFP" (Myers-Briggs - uppercase J) confused me too. (and btw INFp in socionics is the same as INFJ in Myers-Briggs; I don't know what's up with that it's like the two tests think J and P represent opposite things or something?) EII (Ethical Intuitive Introvert) signifies F backed up by N (Ethical = F, Intuitive = N) with the strongest one introverted. What you're looking for is IEI (Intuitive Ethical Introvert) signifying N backed by F if you mean to represent the INFJ.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

Welcome to PerC. ^^
Have fun and enjoy your stay ~ (although you've already been here, but you know what I mean)


----------



## 273242 (Jun 4, 2015)

Synodic said:


> Welcome to the fourm!
> 
> I'm a clear Ni-Fe-Te cognitive function wise but have almost as highly developed Fi and Ne matching the INFP result most non-cognitive function emphasizing type indicators give me. I'm honestly not sure if it's abnormal for someone's strongest functions to have almost as strong i/e counterpart functions (wondering if I can usurp your thread a little and ask people to answer this for me because all the research material I can find is too complicated and alien to sort through for specific information). Making things weird enough to make me think you might be interested in this, I also have/had Borderline tendencies which _is _weird but could easily be a coincidence.
> 
> By the way the socionics code signifying Ni-Fe-Te-Si stack is IEI, not EII as you've listed in your profile. Not that there's anything wrong with that I mean the way "INFj" (socionic - emphasis on lower case J) is equivalent to "INFP" (Myers-Briggs - uppercase J) confused me too. (and btw INFp in socionics is the same as INFJ in Myers-Briggs; I don't know what's up with that it's like the two tests think J and P represent opposite things or something?) EII (Ethical Intuitive Introvert) signifies F backed up by N (Ethical = F, Intuitive = N) with the strongest one introverted. What you're looking for is IEI (Intuitive Ethical Introvert) signifying N backed by F if you mean to represent the INFJ.


This was so informative, thank you!

However, I've found my functions stack like Ni-Ti-Fe-Se (with an extremely developed Si). Unfortunately I haven't been able to dive into socionics yet, as I'm currently focusing more on cognitive functions and Jungian psychology in my studies. I am definitely not Te! (Te is one of the function that peeves me. This is why I'm iffy about INTJs.)

It's really confusing being two types that differ so much. INFJs are "pure" warmth, and INTPs are often regarded as "pure" cold. I don't think this is a bad thing. Being able to process from two very different aspects at the same time (Ni-Ne) (Se-Si) is rather beneficial from what I experience. I just wish there were better explaining it.


----------



## 273242 (Jun 4, 2015)

SpectrumOfThought said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I suggest you take a cognitive functions test, and go by your stack than type. Type results can often be very confusing, and they keep fluctuating for some people. Not worth the trouble if you ask me.


I agree, it's just that I relate so well with both INFJ and INTP portraits _to the T_. I wish I could explain it better. I suppose it's just that having solid acronyms sums it up better for me, and is kind of a closure thing. MBTI is a big part of my life.


----------



## Synodic (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes well, the 16 types are large generalizations. They're based on pattern and assumptions. Very few people fit them perfectly and I'm sure some people don't fit them at all. At least most people are somewhere in-between, it'd suck if everyone fit them perfectly or not at all, people would feel excluded and strange or predictable and limited then.

But yeah I _totally _get what you mean about closure. My family and most of my high-school friends had S and/or T functions and when I read a definition of my personality type/s I cried. I felt exposed but completely validated in a way I never had before, more able to be myself. I mean that might not be where you're coming from at all I realize but I know what it's like to have Myers-Briggs give you a piece of yourself.


----------



## Arto (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi and welcome ^^, i find it quite interesting that you think you belong to 2 types of personalities, mostly because i sometimes feel like i do too. I'm usually an ENTP, which fits my description quite well (it's kinda creepy really) But often times i find similarities in my behavior that are common for ISTJ's, but the guy above me said it, these are just large generalizations. I've discovered that i was not always an ENTP, emotional experiences and life as a whole is just too big of a factor for us to be able to tell who we are going to be.
Anyhow, i hope you find those answers you are looking for in here : )


----------



## 273242 (Jun 4, 2015)

Synodic said:


> Yes well, the 16 types are large generalizations. They're based on pattern and assumptions. Very few people fit them perfectly and I'm sure some people don't fit them at all. At least most people are somewhere in-between, it'd suck if everyone fit them perfectly or not at all, people would feel excluded and strange or predictable and limited then.
> 
> But yeah I _totally _get what you mean about closure. My family and most of my high-school friends had S and/or T functions and when I read a definition of my personality type/s I cried. I felt exposed but completely validated in a way I never had before, more able to be myself. I mean that might not be where you're coming from at all I realize but I know what it's like to have Myers-Briggs give you a piece of yourself.


MBTI has helped me in ways I could've never imagined. I don't fit the portraits of INFJ/INTP completely, of course. They weren't made to be related to 200%, but instead, to be adaptable. INFJ and INTP are two very different and similar types.

Many aspects of my personality are "mix-matched" with the two. That's really the only way I can describe it. I feel quite dumb because it doesn't make sense to have two types, but to me it does. I'll stick with the confusion though. Weird Ni things.

INTP without the Ne. (Possibly. Intuitive functions are hard to understand unless you experience them yourself.)
INFJ without the Se. (Or at least not much of it.)


----------



## 273242 (Jun 4, 2015)

Arto said:


> Hi and welcome ^^, i find it quite interesting that you think you belong to 2 types of personalities, mostly because i sometimes feel like i do too. I'm usually an ENTP, which fits my description quite well (it's kinda creepy really) But often times i find similarities in my behavior that are common for ISTJ's, but the guy above me said it, these are just large generalizations. I've discovered that i was not always an ENTP, emotional experiences and life as a whole is just too big of a factor for us to be able to tell who we are going to be.
> Anyhow, i hope you find those answers you are looking for in here : )


I know what you mean.  I relate too heavily with both INFJ/INTP to just cut it down to one, because then I would feel as if something were missing. But identifying with both really clears things up for me, personally. Although, it probably confuses other people quite a bit. 

MBTI is amazing in the way that it's all assumptions, and they're so accurately descriptive.
Everyone is different, MBTI just helps acknowledge the similarities. It's comforting.


----------

